# How To Take Off This Stem From A Quartz Myota Mvt



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

Season of "empty attic" starts again. I am used, to not to come back home without nothing, to buy watches with advertisement on the dial.

When I am back home, I check they work and I clean them in my ultra sonic machine.

I don't know how to take off the stem from this mvt.

Could any one of yu help me?

Thks in advance,

Bertrand


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

If you pull the crown out to the date/hand set position, depress the little button that's immediately below and to the left of the visible end of the stem and it should pop out with ease. To replace, simply reverse the procedure.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

tranber70 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Season of "empty attic" starts again.


Bertrand is referring to Vide Greniers which translates as "Empty Attic", the equivalent of our car boot sale. They are slightly different as each village will have one or two a year and all the stalls are set out in the village streets rather than in a muddy field.

This posting may be of assistance to others struggling with crown removals

http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WatchSchool/WS...%20a%20movt.htm

Cheers

Lee


----------

